# What helped me get a job:



## Mayzoo (Apr 29, 2019)

These are things I did that I believe helped me be marketable and helped me obtain a job.  Maybe they can help someone else.


1. I became HIPAA certified (I think it was 15-20 dollars at the time).

2. I took practicode to increase my experience and remove my apprentice status.

3 I took a certification course in Anatomy and Physiology (free).

4. I took a CPT blitz course through CCO to both increase my chances of passing the CPC exam and to show additional education on my resume.


----------



## Sabitra1234 (May 9, 2019)

*What helped me to get a job*

Hi Mayzoo,

  I am CPC-A couldn't find the job yet, I am practicode in Module 1 now. Can you tell me how did you certified HIPAA  and free Anatomy and physiology class. please 
  Thank you.


----------



## Mayzoo (May 19, 2019)

Here are some free anatomy and physiology courses:



			https://www.khanacademy.org/science/health-and-medicine/human-anatomy-and-physiology
		




			https://oli.cmu.edu/courses/anatomy-physiology-i-ii-v2-academic/
		




			https://www.classcentral.com/course/edx-human-anatomy-3648
		


HIPAA training can be inexpensive to free.  Occasionally, Medscape or CMS offers free courses.  Read these well first, and make sure you receive an appropriate HIPAA certificate.

https://courseforhipaa.com/?gclid=C...EopkhnxaYgKiSQq-mgTwKj9DyhoCtPEQAvD_BwE--this one is $15.00 One year I believe.

https://www.cybrary.it/course/hipaa-training/--free, certificate I believe


This is the one my employer is currently using, so I know it has an appropriate certificate.  The others I did not read as well.  
https://www.hipaatraining.com


----------



## nalba (Jun 2, 2019)

This is wonderful @Mayzoo! Thank you for sharing these resources.


----------



## aprilstokes (Jun 4, 2019)

I am currently looking for a remote or inhouse job in Southaven MS or Memphis Tn area.


----------



## jenni18.jc@gmail.com (Jun 26, 2019)

Thank you for this information


----------



## elkiritani (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks so much for sharing. If ever I have helpful information, will be sure to share.


----------



## cachance473 (Jul 4, 2019)

Great information! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------

